# Sticky  No Debating The Merit Of Cross Bows



## Oxford

Please do not debate the validity and merit of crossbows in any regard. YEP -- new AT rule from the top (above me). 

You guys just end up flaming each other and NEVER come to any conclusion...been yapping like magpies for months on this stuff.  

Thanks
OX


----------

